# Pwp Pf Repair/mod



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Thought I was being careful but??? After much fun and many-many successful shots it only took one little tap to the top of the left fork and...sadness.














This beautiful little PwP PF was a gift from CapnJoe and I wasn't willing to give it up.








So first I glued it (G/flex), then stabilized it, which may or may not have been strong enough to shoot safely but there still remained the possibility of more fork hits, so I split it up the middle and added a layer of G10 which should hold up to any future accidents.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that looks sweeeeeeeet .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Dude ! Awesome repair job!

Better than the original if you ask me


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

S.Fn.weet

LGD


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice save! the G10 should offer some stability ..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great with the red G10 laminate.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Beautiful work, and probably much stronger now!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

WOW that made a nice little shooter into an absolute STUNNER!!! Nice freakin job man!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice save, Phil. It looks like a Chris Craft speed boat. Did you get to use any of your new tools?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like a deer hoof with painted toe nails! Nice work!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

He shoots! He scores! Brilliant job man. What do you use to stabilize your wood? Do you have a vacuum pump?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

f00by said:


> He shoots! He scores! Brilliant job man. What do you use to stabilize your wood? Do you have a vacuum pump?


Dude! You need to proof read... For real.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

f00by said:


> ... What do you use to stabilize your wood?
> Cactuis Juice
> 
> Phoenix thread, has stabilizing info.





> Do you have a vacuum pump?


Yes link.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

man! you should break more of them!
thats fantastic.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That turned out really nice.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Jakerock said:


> man! you should break more of them!
> thats fantastic.


Haha! Jake may be on to something.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Not
This was a beautiful Sweet Miget Custom before my carelessness!
Just found a Pawpawsailor video on it SPALTED PURPLEHEART CUSTOM GRIP PFSHOOTER

I do like the way it turned out, have to admit it is pretty, and knowing that the G10 covered fork tips will stand up to potential future accidents is comforting. But I still would have preferred it remain original, it may have gained strength and flash with the addition of the red G10 but somehow it seems to have lost some intangible too, not sure what to call it; the simple elegance of pure wood, a loss of innocents







but its gone and like the faded PwP sig on the thumb brace I notice the absence every time I shoot it, but I now can and do still shoot it so hey no complaints here.

BTW aside from the unique and beautiful wood, it's is a terrific design! I really like small pocket-able slingshots and IMO this was the perfect starter for my foray into PF's, thank's Joe for a great slingshot, and Pawpawsailor for making it.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Aw, you're welcome, Phil. Thank's for the amazing shooters you've sent me. As I improve with my whittlin' I'll get one to you that I craft.

I understand what you mean about the originality, but you managed a brilliant salvage. I hate it when I hit one of Perry's creations. If I could fix them like that, I wouldn't feel so bad...


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

Playing around I waked the right fork tip a good one this afternoon, G10 is great stuff barely noticeable smudge.

Possibly squinting one eyed gangsters should not carry pickle forks, hmm or are pickle forks why many gangsters only have one eye and squint?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

LittleBear said:


> Playing around I waked the right fork tip a good one this afternoon, G10 is great stuff barely noticeable smudge.
> 
> Possibly squinting one eyed gangsters should not carry pickle forks, hmm or are pickle forks why many gangsters only have one eye and squint?


That might explain the fact that Sammy Davis Jr. (a suspected gangster..) had a marble in his eye.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats great work :bowdown:


----------

